# 67 GTO Carb help



## MBGB33 (Dec 23, 2018)

So I bought a 67 GTO. I'm excited to slowly restore and enjoy it. Although the car is in very good shape, I have some work to do. When I brought the car home, there were a few parts that came as extras. One of the parts was a Rohester Quadrajet. Attached are some pics, is it worth anything, and is this what came on it from the factory? Also is a picture of the carb that is already on the car (also a Quadrajet - but looks different). Thanks for any help.


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

The Pontiac Q-jets with the slashed vent tubes usually came on hp models. These are the type of Q-jets we always raced. 

You can ID each Q-jet by the number which is stamped vertically, on the driver side. Can see it in 2 of your pics, but can't make it out the last one at all. The 1st one is either 7028268 or 7029268. Can't tell if that 4th digit is an 8 or 9. If 8, it's a '68 model. If 9, it's a '69 model. The 6 denotes Pontiac, and the last number being an even number usually denotes that it was used on an auto trans car. 

Here's some good Q-jet ID info.

https://cliffshighperformance.com/articles/quadrajet-casting-number-chart

Earlier Q-jets have the number on a round metal disc, on the driver side.

Here's a '70 Pontiac #7040273 . The 4th digit is the last number of the year model. The 2nd pic is of one of the disc ID tags.


----------



## drg44 (Jun 2, 2018)

Was curios about the Q-jet, if it came from a 68 or 69?


----------



## MBGB33 (Dec 23, 2018)

Great information. Thanks. The number on the side is 7029268 wf.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

MBGB33 said:


> Great information. Thanks. The number on the side is 7029268 wf.


Carb shows fitting a 1969 GTO 350HP 400CI/Automatic, 350HP 400CI/automatic Grand Prix, 360HP 428CI/automatic Bonneville, 370HP/390HP 428CI Grand Prix, 325HP 350CI HO/automatic Firebird, and 330HP 400CI/automatic Firebird.

WF is where the carb was manufactured.


----------



## jthoms (Apr 21, 2017)

May as well rebuild it and put it on and see how it runs. Quadrajets are fantastic!


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

I use a quick fuel black diamond carb on my Lemans. Qjets are great and have lots of fans. But if you are not absolutely set on that QFT has lots of advantages. The Black Diamond carb is jet coated to reduce heat, it has sight glasses in the bowls, four corner idle setting and one thing I like it has no choke pull off, those things always get stuck eventually.

Quick fuel uses a cut in the back of the choke plate to accomplish the same break as the pull off.

Mostly though the QFT Very easy adjustments of all of the carb circuits. On top of the carb are the four idle air bleeds,...little jets and the four high speed air bleeds,....you can change them with a screwdriver. The primary and secondary jets are ez to change same as a Holley, but the Power Valve Channel Restricors PVCR...which control how much fuel your power valve actually delivers, once again are mini jets you can change with a screwdriver. Holley’s You would have to drill. Of course the idle feed restrictors is the same easy to change.

In addition the vacumn secondaries are adjustable two ways, first the spring can be changed to get it right and then the vacumn to the spring can be adjusted with a screw right on top to fine tune it in.

All the jets or bleeds or springs are readily available from Quick Fuel which Holley now owns. Qjets do require the metering rods and assorted parts that are sometimes hard to source. Some may have stockpiles and can easily work on them. I don’t have that stockpile and don’t want to hunt them down.

So there is more than one way to do it and I like to curve the carb myself by dialing it in with the correct Air Fuel Ratios and engine feel, both should match.

Some like Edelbrock or Demon carbs or Holley or Carter,...some like fuel injection. There is no wrong way,....just your way!!!
:nerd::nerd::nerd:


----------

